# Detailingworld Review – AutoGlym High Performance Tyre Gel



## dchapman88

*Detailingworld Review - AutoGlym High Performance Tyre Gel*
*
*Introduction*
Firstly thanks to Mark*over at AutoGlym for sending over the Tyre Gel for review.


AutoGlym are long established brand, no strangers to keeping cars clean and protected.
For more info on them: https://www.autoglym.com/about-us

*The Product*
The product arrived looking exactly like you would expect from Autoglym, in a nice white PET bottle which matches their products.

















The actual gel is a moderately thick gel, slightly pink in colour and smells a little bit fruity. Rather pleasant to be fair.

AutoGlym say about the Tyre Gel:
*"*Perfectly dressed tyres complete the look of your clean car. High Performance Tyre Gel is a long lasting, sweet scented tyre dressing. It contains active silicone polymers which contribute to the depth of shine and durability.
To ensure precise and even coverage apply with our Perfect Polish Applicator.
It can leave you with a high gloss or natural 'new tyre' finish, whichever you prefer.*"*

*The Method*
So first things first, the car I was trying this out on was a 2012 Range Rover Evoque.
The wheels were in a rather dirty state to begin with so were washed in the normal manner, tyre's given a good spritz of cleaner and a good brushing until they were coming up clean.
They were then left looking like this, tyres were dull and lifeless really. Many years of neglect means they'd seen better days.








*
The AutoGlym guys then say on their website to:
* Apply a small amount of High Performance Tyre Gel to a Perfect Polish Applicator. *
I didn't have the AG applicator so used my normal tyre dressing applicator.

*









It sat on the applicator nicely, a nice gel meant it didn't just soak straight in.










A quick 50/50 showing the difference

*









It went on to the wheel very nice, no need to keep going over the same spot. Spread very well and consistently with very little patchy areas.
And then the finished wheel, not wiped down with a MF but just allowed to dry naturally for about 2-3 minutes.








*
*Price*
*
The website shows the prices at:

£10.70*for 500ml

https://www.autoglym.com/high-performance-tyre-gel

Seems a fair price for the amount I used for 1 coat on 4 tyres. I would feel happy I could get a fair amount of uses from this bottle.

*Would I use it again?*
Yewh I would. I like my tyres glossy and after 1 coat this did leave a bit of gloss. I feel a second would have really left some deep gloss behind.
Didn't feel greasy or like there would be any 'slinging' worries.

*Conclusion*
Time was really of the essence for me dressing these tyres and the Autoglym tyre gel really helped me along my way. So easy to use I had the tyres dressed in no time and left a really nice finish.
I'd happily use it again and defiantly give 2 coats a go and see what gloss I can achieve.

*
"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## westerman

How long it lasts will be the crux.?

Harry


----------



## huxley309

Solvent or water base?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Been using this for a while now and I really like it. The bottle will last for quite some time and seems to last on the tyre for quite some time if regularly applied. 

If over applied it can sling a bit. The biggest issue I found was the design of the bottle itself as it gets really dirty and slippery, think it's to do with the cap / pouring design. It could do with one of those rubber seals around the hole that stops the leaking. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

huxley309 said:


> Solvent or water base?


Hopefully AG will comment on the specifics


----------



## dchapman88

Lexus-is250 said:


> Been using this for a while now and I really like it. The bottle will last for quite some time and seems to last on the tyre for quite some time if regularly applied.
> 
> If over applied it can sling a bit. The biggest issue I found was the design of the bottle itself as it gets really dirty and slippery, think it's to do with the cap / pouring design. It could do with one of those rubber seals around the hole that stops the leaking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah I think the bottle will last a while, and I think it will stay on the tyre a far few miles too
Sometimes you can just feel when something is gonna come off as soon as it rains lol
And this didn't feel that way

I have to agree with the bottle! 
I found myself wiping an old MF round the top before I finished up!


----------



## westerman

I have found it to be the product rather than the bottle.

Whenever I reached for the Megs Endurance it was always gooey and I have a Sonax Extreme tyre gel that's the same. It seems whatever the bottle design, this gel stuff gets all over the place by nature of it's gooey consistency. 

Harry


----------



## Brian1612

*Detailingworld Review - AutoGlym High Performance Tyre Gel*

Autoglym seem to be on a roll atm and the tyre gel looks to continue that if it can last a few weeks. The UHD wax has really impressed me as well.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

its a good tyre dressing  thanx for the review man


----------



## wojtek_pl

This test says nothing apart from what colour it has and picture of just dressed tyre. Nothing at all about durability, water behaviour etc. 1 tyre dressed and final verdict...


----------



## dchapman88

wojtek_pl said:


> This test says nothing apart from what colour it has and picture of just dressed tyre. Nothing at all about durability, water behaviour etc. 1 tyre dressed and final verdict...


Unfortunately I couldn't test the durability as the car is not mine so things like water behaviour and durability were out of my reach.

And a bit far fetched to say it was just about a colour and a picture of a dressed tyre.

People look for different things with different products. 
For me a tyre dressing is purely about it's application and it's gloss. 
These things I discussed in the review. 
If I have to reapply my tyre dressing after every wash or every other but it's a piece of cake to apply and leave a high gloss then that's a product I'll buy. 
This is what I based my review on.


----------



## Brian1612

wojtek_pl said:


> This test says nothing apart from what colour it has and picture of just dressed tyre. Nothing at all about durability, water behaviour etc. 1 tyre dressed and final verdict...


Little harsh don't you think?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't test the durability as the car is not mine so things like water behaviour and durability were out of my reach.
> 
> And a bit far fetched to say it was just about a colour and a picture of a dressed tyre.
> 
> People look for different things with different products.
> For me a tyre dressing is purely about it's application and it's gloss.
> These things I discussed in the review.
> If I have to reapply my tyre dressing after every wash or every other but it's a piece of cake to apply and leave a high gloss then that's a product I'll buy.
> This is what I based my review on.





wojtek_pl said:


> This test says nothing apart from what colour it has and picture of just dressed tyre. Nothing at all about durability, water behaviour etc. 1 tyre dressed and final verdict...


If I can help answer this - I've been using it for months now, very easy to apply, easy to use. I use same applicator and don't clean it, so it gets impregnated and spreads more. I'm tending to use 3 blobs per 2 tyres on tyres that have been dressed previously, 2 blobs pervtyre on tyres with nothing on.

Smells like cherries to me.

Gives a very nice gloss - but not too much. Don't over apply it, rub it in / work it and I've found virtually no splatter / sling.

Lasts in dry conditions easily a week or more (car gets cleaned every week). In wet conditions - can vary as depends on how wet and journey, so as extreme - if very wet and motorway, not long.

Hope this helps out


----------



## Andyblue

Oh and I also find different tyres react differently to it, wife’s car has 2 continental tyres on rear and New Bridgestone on front and I find the Bridgestone tyres are better for it, it seems to need more work on the continental tyres and they don’t look “quite” as good.


----------



## diesel_dog

Been using this myself for around a month, I'm a massive fan of gloss so this sits well with me, I have always applied when dry so if using after a wash give the tyre a quick rub down with a old MF , generally the gloss lasts a good week or so but then only needs a little dab to spruce it up again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

here is 1 layer rubbed in gently with a foam applicator and left to dry
sorry the wheel was in the shade


----------



## Peter_222

Bought this as a substitute for Megiuars Ensurance. Have to say it's easier to put on and leaves the tyre just as glossy. Problem is with durability. Any kind of wet weather driving and it was gone. Definitely not as good as the Megiuars and I've still got most of the bottle in garage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyd21

I never normally use tyre dressing as they either fling off or last for a short period....... but I tried the angelwax elixir and my god it's still glossy, even after that flooding we had recently and I drove through 3 large lakes. :lol:


----------



## pud.west77

Brian1612 said:


> Autoglym seem to be on a roll atm and the tyre gel looks to continue that if it can last a few weeks. The UHD wax has really impressed me as well.


I've used UHD, brilliant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Just a quick update from me to add to dchapamn88 review, I've adjusted the way I use / apply the gel and it seems to be better...previously, just used to apply some to foam sponge and wipe round as most probably do. 

New way - apply to foam sponge (as before), but now apply to tyre at 12 / 3 / 6 / 9 o'clock or NSEW if you prefer  and then rub between each quarter - I've found this spreads it out better and allows a more even coverage, using less / less messy and seems to be lasting longer as well - now not sure of this is because it's being rubbed in more or because it's being built up on tyre now ??

Hope it's of help :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> Just a quick update from me to add to dchapamn88 review, I've adjusted the way I use / apply the gel and it seems to be better...previously, just used to apply some to foam sponge and wipe round as most probably do.
> 
> New way - apply to foam sponge (as before), but now apply to tyre at 12 / 3 / 6 / 9 o'clock or NSEW if you prefer  and then rub between each quarter - I've found this spreads it out better and allows a more even coverage, using less / less messy and seems to be lasting longer as well - now not sure of this is because it's being rubbed in more or because it's being built up on tyre now ??
> 
> Hope it's of help :thumb:


Nice tip and defo one to try next time I apply


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Nice tip and defo one to try next time I apply


Cheers 

Def worth a go - let me know what you think :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> Cheers
> 
> Def worth a go - let me know what you think :thumb:


Tried it today and it worked a treat
Just as the applicator started to 'drag' like it had no product in it, it then went over the next blob and so on....

Great tip!


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Tried it today and it worked a treat
> Just as the applicator started to 'drag' like it had no product in it, it then went over the next blob and so on....
> 
> Great tip!


Great stuff, glad you liked it / it worked, I was surprised the difference it made 

Hopefully others can try / benefit :thumb:


----------



## Pt59

I am a little disappointed with HPTG, I used a brush to apply, as I do with all dressings, it was then left standing for 2 days in 20 deg temps here in West Australia, then I drove it to work, 140klms round trip in the rain and by the time I got home, it had all washed off. I normally use instant tyre dressing and have been happy with that, all year round, rain or shine.


----------

